# owner's manual



## 2 cruisers (Oct 4, 2011)

hi folks,
new rv owner with pre-owned class b camper.
can anyone help me finf/buy owners manual for a
1998 american cruiser van camper?
thanks
cruiser


----------



## brodavid (Oct 4, 2011)

welcome to the forum,
didn't they quit making those campers around 2001,
if so maybe someone on the forum who has one will see this and make you a copy
good luck


----------



## 2 cruisers (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Brodavid,
Really need that book.
God Bless The USA
rgs


----------

